

Friendfeed is overvalued - STW
http://wallen.typepad.com/wallen/2009/08/friendfeed-is-overvalued-.html

======
ErrantX
In what way is the valuation _just_ for the users? :)

$50M might let you put together an all-star tech team. But this $50M brings a
team, some users, a decent "techy-loved" brand, some real-time code (which
facebook wants so bad) and as a cherry on top absorbs a fairly big (or
potential) competitor.

Yes the smart man might have spent the $50M on an all-star team. But the very
smart man would have bought FF :)

~~~
jacquesm
It's funny how you can just predict the title of blog posts for days after a
major deal closes.

All those people that would have done a better deal jumping up and down to
show they know better.

